# ROTP pays for......???



## biathlete4life (10 Apr 2010)

Hi, 
I was wondering if I went to a civilian university in a different province, what exactly would ROTP pay for? My residence fees would be 3,429, meal plan would be around 3,500, and my actual degree would be 4,900.
Thanks!


----------



## kincanucks (10 Apr 2010)

The ROTP pays for tuition, books, and any instruments required to obtain your degree.  You are responsible for your room and board which is why you are paid a salary.


----------



## Jourdan (10 Apr 2010)

My RC told me I would be getting a salary of about 1,400 per month, is the room and board deducted from this? And if so do you know how much would be left for us (i.e pocketmoney)?


----------



## Barts (10 Apr 2010)

Jourdan said:
			
		

> ...is the room and board deducted from this?



Did you read the post immediately before yours?


			
				kincanucks said:
			
		

> You are responsible for your room and board which is why you are paid a salary.


----------



## westcoastboy (10 Apr 2010)

Your ROTP pay will be $1200 each month $600 every 2 weeks if you do not qualify for PLD
The CF will pay for your tuition ,books even stationary , your salary pays for your Residence , Food ....or Rent & Food
Not a lot left over my brother is @ Western Residence & Food $10,000 plus extra food plan of $500 so far
$10,000 + $500 = $10500 over 8 months is $1312 .....Luckily he had saved $10,000 to pay for Residence up front


----------



## Strike (10 Apr 2010)

westcoastboy said:
			
		

> Your ROTP pay will be $1200 each month $600 every 2 weeks if you do not qualify for PLD
> The CF will pay for your tuition ,books *even stationary *, your salary pays for your Residence , Food ....or Rent & Food
> Not a lot left over my brother is @ Western Residence & Food $10,000 plus extra food plan of $500 so far
> $10,000 + $500 = $10500 over 8 months is $1312 .....Luckily he had saved $10,000 to pay for Residence up front



Make sure you keep track of everything that you buy that goes towards your education.  A good rule of thumb is, if the guys and gals at RMC get it given to them, then you can claim it.

Remember also that you will have taxes taken off automatically from your pay.  Keep that in mind when budgeting for the year.  If worse comes to worse, ask the parents for help or get a credit line (be careful with these!  Very tempting to use those extra funds for entertainment on the weekends.) with the understanding that the funds will be returned when your claim comes back.


----------



## DexOlesa (11 Apr 2010)

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/ps/pay-sol/pr-sol/rfor-ofr-eng.asp

Link to payscale. First year Officer Cadet Gross $1487 a month.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Apr 2010)

Gross being the key word.  Don't forget deductions like tax, CPP, EI, etc.


----------



## Chubbs (13 Apr 2010)

Im wondering if they help pay for a computer or for a laptop.  I know that when my dad did his masters the forces payed for part of his laptop. Also does anyone who went threw ROTP or is in the program at the moment know the exact pay after all deductions?

Thanks


----------



## westcoastboy (13 Apr 2010)

$1200 unless your entitle to PLD


----------



## yoman (13 Apr 2010)

Chubbs said:
			
		

> Im wondering if they help pay for a computer or for a laptop.  I know that when my dad did his masters the forces payed for part of his laptop. Also does anyone who went threw ROTP or is in the program at the moment know the exact pay after all deductions?
> 
> Thanks



My buddy back home asked and was told no unless it was requirement imposed by the school (I believe).



			
				Strike said:
			
		

> Make sure you keep track of everything that you buy that goes towards your education.  A good rule of thumb is, if the guys and gals at RMC get it given to them, then you can claim it.



That would be a good rule to follow, however, RMC gives us a 50$ staples card at the beginning of the year and then says go get your supplies for the year.


----------



## MJP (13 Apr 2010)

yoman said:
			
		

> My buddy back home asked and was told no unless it was requirement imposed by the school (I believe).
> 
> That would be a good rule to follow, however, RMC gives us a 50$ staples card at the beginning of the year and then says go get your supplies for the year.



Laptop only if required by school program.

CiviU students claim up to $100 a year for stationary etc except for $150 in first year.


----------



## tristismilitis (14 Apr 2010)

Chubbs said:
			
		

> Im wondering if they help pay for a computer or for a laptop.  I know that when my dad did his masters the forces payed for part of his laptop.



"Laptop computer: Universities with MANDATORY computer requirements offer a range of purchase options. If the student uses this option, purchase of the mid range system is the one that will be supported depending on price. Students may be reimbursed up to 50% of the actual costs including taxes (receipts required) to a maximum of $1000 CDN. Students are advised to contact SEM prior to making any financial commitments."

For a fairly detailed breakdown of what is covered (and not covered) check out:
http://www.cda-acd.forces.gc.ca/dte-die/ser/smsg-eng.asp  (this is where the above ref. came from)


Things can change from year to year though so it's best to get the most recent info once you start school.

Cheers!


----------



## Taptrick (27 Apr 2010)

According to the student's guide:

- All tuition fees are paid for except: health insurance, public transportation, parking fees, locker fees...

- They pay for all the mandatory books that are mentioned in the course syllabus.  If none are mandatory, they pay for one book that is mentionned as "optional" in the course syllabus (photocopies can be considered as an optional textbook)

- You are allowed one 50$ dictionnary for your entire subsidy, which you will normally claim during your first year.  Same thing applies for a 50$ calculator if you're in an "art" program, 75$ if you're in a "science" program...

- You can claim up to 150$ for school supplies during your first year of subsidy and 100$ every other year...

- Students in nursing and physiotherapy (with MOSIDs 00195 or 00190) are allowed a 50$ stetoscope.

- Students in engineering (MOSIDs 00181, 00185, 00187, 00189, 00340, 00341, 00344 or 00345) are allowed a 75$ technical drawing kit (plus a 24$ triangle and a 20$ rolling ruler if not included in the kit)

- Dental students have all of their tools and instruments refunded only if they're in the DOTP 

- You might be allowed a maximum of 1000$ for a computer if it's mandatory at your school or in your program.


----------



## tristismilitis (27 Apr 2010)

Taptrick said:
			
		

> According to the student's guide:
> 
> - All tuition fees are paid for except: health insurance, public transportation, parking fees, locker fees...



Transportation is covered if the university you attend has a transit pass included in your tuition that you are not able to opt out of.


----------



## Taptrick (28 Apr 2010)

> Transportation is covered if the university you attend has a transit pass included in your tuition that you are not able to opt out of.



That's a good thing to point out... in fact, everything you cannot opt out is covered (some health coverage, "technological" fees, and so on...)


----------

